# FreeBSD and supported wireless cards



## bschmidt (Dec 15, 2009)

There are quite a few threads regarding supported wireless cards in FreeBSD. Is there a comprehensive list out there with supported/unsupported/WIP cards/chips? If not, I guess it's time to start one.


----------



## vermaden (Dec 15, 2009)

Check this:
http://freebsd.org/releases/8.0R/hardware.html#WLAN


----------



## bschmidt (Dec 15, 2009)

I know that list, I'm more curious about the WIP/unsupported stuff.


----------

